# Greenlee Crimping Tool 8AWG - 4/0



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Any suggestions, recommendations, or jokes?

I need a crimping tool mostly for when the morons leave the Ufer to short and for other irreversible crimping needs like equipotential bonding for swimming pools and hot tubs. 

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Budget is say $300.00. :thumbsup:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Greenlee K09-2GL ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I figure I run it by you guys first before I buy it and then find out it doesn't do what I need it to do.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

See if your supply house rents them. I can rent a crimper for those needs for 20 dollars a day from my supply house.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> See if your supply house rents them. I can rent a crimper for those needs for 20 dollars a day from my supply house.


My supply house won't charge me for that, they make money on the crimps. I don't ever have to borrow tools, but they're there if I needed to.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I have no problem paying a rental charge for a tool. We own scaffolding but charge the customer a rental fee for it's use.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Any suggestions, recommendations, or jokes?
> 
> I need a crimping tool mostly for when the morons leave the Ufer to short and for other irreversible crimping needs like equipotential bonding for swimming pools and hot tubs.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with using bug nuts? :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> What is wrong with using bug nuts? :blink:


Because some connections are required to be irreversible, like the GEC.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Because some connections are required to be irreversible, like the GEC.


My post was about swimming pools.. I should of made that clear..

The GEC conductor needs special welding and a crimp is not acceptable I think..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> The GEC conductor needs special welding and a crimp is not acceptable I think..


You don't need to weld it. A simple butt splice will work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of those are listed for grounding and some not. Not sure what the difference is or whether you really need one listed for grounding or not.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> See if your supply house rents them. I can rent a crimper for those needs for 20 dollars a day from my supply house.


I could ask but I doubt my SH rents out tools. I've even heard rumors that they might even be close to closing their doors. It's a shame too whenever a business goes under but it's especially difficult if this place closes it's doors because it's very convenient for me because of it's close proximity.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

*250.64 (C) Continuous.* Grounding electrode conductor(s) shall
be installed in one continuous length without a splice or
joint except as permitted in (1) and (2):

(1) Splicing shall be permitted only by irreversible
compression-type connectors listed as grounding and
bonding equipment or by the exothermic welding process.

(2) Sections of busbars shall be permitted to be connected
together to form a grounding electrode conductor.


:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try ebay. Case in point. I had to buy a Fantech fan for a job coming up. Nobody carries it near me and Johnstone could order it but it would take 2 weeks and cost over $200. I found on on ebay for $140. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Question:


So if I have a concrete encased electrode that's short, could I use a busbar screwed into a floor joist to extend the conductor? 

Sounds hack-ish to me.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Try ebay. Case in point. I had to buy a Fantech fan for a job coming up. Nobody carries it near me and Johnstone could order it but it would take 2 weeks and cost over $200. I found on on ebay for $140. :thumbsup:



Is it tax deductible if I purchase it from eBay? 

Plus I'm kind of looking for a warranty.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I buy a lot of my tools used from ebay. My accountant deals with them the same way he would if I bought them from the supply house. For instance my 555 and my Dynatel locator. Bought my hydraulic crimper for dimes on the dollar, practically brand new.

I have needed several different items that I couldn't buy at the supply houses. I go to ebay and Amazon if I have to. I am not going to buy breakers used, but for lighting and other misc items its do what you have to do.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is one for $59.00 but only goes up to 2/0..

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-8-Ton-Hydra...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item5ae02be312


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Here is one for $59.00 but only goes up to 2/0..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-8-Ton-Hydra...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item5ae02be312


Thanks Bob, I appreciate it. I'm going to pass on that. I'm going to need something better than that quality-wise. I'll be buying a Greenlee because i KNOW WHAT I'm getting with them. They make a decent product that I've come to depend on.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Any suggestions, recommendations, or jokes?
> 
> I need a crimping tool mostly for when the morons leave the Ufer to short and for other irreversible crimping needs like equipotential bonding for swimming pools and hot tubs.
> 
> ...


Pool bonding splicing does not have to be irreversible.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Pool bonding splicing does not have to be irreversible.


I like to install above code minimum.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> Here is one for $59.00 but only goes up to 2/0..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-8-Ton-Hydra...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item5ae02be312


What is a "maxhootue"?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it must be Greenlee, they make an exact copy of the Burndy MD6-8. I saw it at my supply house a few years back. It was around $329 then. Took the same W dies as the Burndy tool too, which you could also get from Greenlee. The bonus is that you can crimp your own services with it too.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If it must be Greenlee, they make an exact copy of the Burndy MD6-8. I saw it at my supply house a few years back. It was around $329 then. Took the same W dies as the Burndy tool too, which you could also get from Greenlee. The bonus is that you can crimp your own services with it too.


Yep MD6 is the way to go. It has the BG die and the W die on it. You really don't need to buy any dies...Those two are pretty cheap and popular.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yep MD6 is the way to go. It has the BG die and the W die on it. You really don't need to buy any dies...Those two are pretty cheap and popular.


Yeah. 

The MD6 has the BG (bonding grid) die in the nose, and the back hole is the D3 die, which also accepts the W (wing) dies if you want to put them in.

I like the MD6-8 better. It has the "O" die in the nose, and the D die in the back (which does both frame sizes of H-taps and C-taps), and then I put a W die in the back hole to make that hole a BG die on the rare occasion where I need to crimp 5/8" stuff. You can get other W dies to do insulinks and lugs and whatever the hell else you want to crimp.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The MD6 has the BG (bonding grid) die in the nose, and the back hole is the D3 die, which also accepts the W (wing) dies if you want to put them in.
> 
> I like the MD6-8 better. It has the "O" die in the nose, and the D die in the back (which does both frame sizes of H-taps and C-taps), and then I put a W die in the back hole to make that hole a BG die on the rare occasion where I need to crimp 5/8" stuff. You can get other W dies to do insulinks and lugs and whatever the hell else you want to crimp.


Yeah, I meant the d3 (which I use with those htaps at like a buck a piece. It paid for itself on the first service... I ve been using the bg with the insulink style and the d3 with the htaps style...I haven't really looked into getting any others dies b/c it seems like those work for a wide variety of applications.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know why a person would worry much about buying a used MD6. They are built like tanks and there is really nothing to go wrong with them. Pretty much they either work or they are broke.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the tool for $270.00.. but doesn't say crimping range..

http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_k425...ce=CAfroogle&utm_medium=CA&CAWELAID=631497674


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Or:
https://www.swaintools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=77&idcategory=41


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> Here is the tool for $270.00.. but doesn't say crimping range..
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_k425...ce=CAfroogle&utm_medium=CA&CAWELAID=631497674


Yup. That's the MD6 copy. The range is down to #10 with the right dies, and the largest is either 4/0 or 250, I forget. If you want to go bigger than that, you're best off with hydraulic or battery over hydraulic tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Or:
> https://www.swaintools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=77&idcategory=41


There you go. That's the one to have. As long as you can buy supplies locally, I'm not sure if there's any cheaper way to crimp stuff. 

No matter what, a guy will still need a TBM-6 or greater crimper for smaller indoor lugs. There's not really any getting around that. 

A Burndy MD6-8 and a T&B TBM-6 crimper and you're good to go forever. (or, until you get into the need to crimp really heavy stuff)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I could ask but I doubt my SH rents out tools. I've even heard rumors that they might even be close to closing their doors. It's a shame too whenever a business goes under but it's especially difficult if this place closes it's doors because it's very convenient for me because of it's close proximity.


My SH isn't closing their doors, they are discontinuing quality/user frierndly product lines such as SQ D, Juno and Halo. here comes Murray, Elco and ?????. Some of thse local clowns aare loviiing it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking at my TBM14 and realizing what a beast it is. Now I know why for overhead especially residential services, something lighter like the MD6 is better. I bought it for underground repairs. 350-500AL.


----------

